# Big W Saturday 5.30 ish am



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah its a bit late for info, but we are launching from Hayes Inlet on the Split Yard Creek Rd.

I can take 1 visitor and so can Steven, So if any ones keen but I doubt it at this late notice, Let us know on here. 

We will be lauching around 5.30 am.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm keen just not this time around Sel. Never fished Wivenhoe. Hope you get onto a few.


----------

